# How many times can you take the National? and what happens when you fai?



## KyleG (Feb 26, 2012)

I Searched the forums didn't see it there but here's the story.  I have already taken and passed my national and got a job. I have a friend that has taken the national and failed it. Now he needs to re-take it and I was wondering a few things. How many times can you take it? If you don't pass after all those tries what happens? What happens after  you fail the first time I heard of this letter. 

Thanks

KyleG


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2012)

I believe you get 3 tries to pass. If you don't pass then you have to take a 24-hour EMT refresher course and then you get 3 more tries. If you still don't pass then you have to go thru the whole EMT class again.


----------



## KyleG (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you have to Pay each time?


----------



## Aidey (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, you have to pay each time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 26, 2012)

KyleG said:


> Do you have to Pay each time?



Yes.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleG (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok thanks everyone, He is now PO that he has to pay 70 again LOL


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2012)

As everyone has said, yes you have to pay each and every time. The cost of the tests also stays the same.


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 29, 2012)

I had to take it twice as well... The first time it shut me off at 73 ish I knew I had failed I had that feeling.

The second time I took it, it shut me off at 123. A couple of days later I checked and passed


----------

